# Newbie seeking Advice on father & son hike



## Mikec13 (Mar 29, 2004)

I have almost no hiking experience but would like to give it a shot this summer with my 11 year old son.  I plan on being up in the Mad River Valley a few times this summer and I would like to try to do a day hike or two on the Long Trail (if possible).  Any guidance, resources, advice etc. would be much appreciated.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## MtnMagic (Mar 29, 2004)

Start now to get your lungs, heart, and leg muscles in shape by going on hikes that are a couple of hours long and then adding more distance to them. Add more elavation gain to burn those leg muscles. An 8-10 mile hike with 2500' elevation gain (and much more!) is common in hiking

Bring extra water bottles and don't forget to hydrate before, during and after the hikes. A few pounds of metal weights added to your day packs will quickly build up your stamina.

Get out and start hiking with your son asap. Go anywhere.
_________________
May all your hikes be magnificent!


----------



## Bumpsis (Mar 30, 2004)

Forget the 8-10 mile hike as suggested. Your son may hate for that, or at least, not really be excited about doing any more hikes with you. Bloody blisters, fatigue, and general bad attitude towards hiking are going to be the likely consequences for trying to do too much.
I'd suggest something shorter and rewarding, that is, get to the top that has a full view. Kids love that stuff. Try Mt. Abrams from Lincoln Pass. It's a great hike, shouldn't take more than couple of hours to get to the top and if it's a nice day, full, 360 view and probably gliders from Warren will be in the air. It's kind of cool to see them buzz the peak.
The top has some exciting scrambling and overall it's a great hike.

No need for major marathon conditioning either, just make sure that you and your son have some good, well broken in shoes. Even decent sneakers will be fine. Hiking boots are better, but do go crazy shoping.
Sometimes I see people on the trail that look like they just stepped out of a hiking catalog, with every gizmo and crap hanging off them. It's rediculous to see what people think they have to have for a day's walk in the woods.

 It would help if you could take a few walks up some hills, but  just regular walking (4-5 miles) ought to be fine for conditioning. Be sure to pick a day that's not too hot, mid 70's tops and with low humidity and take it slow. Just have fun, hiking is just walking, after all.


----------



## MtnMagic (Mar 31, 2004)

Just to clarify. Start with short walks. The 8-10 mile hikes are gradually reached.


----------



## Eaglescout1985 (Mar 31, 2004)

You may want to try to bring your son up to Acadia National Park.  The hiking is not to difficult, besides a few steep ascents due to the glacially carved mountains of the island.  Awesome views with the ocean.  Try waking up at 3:30 am and hiking Mt. Cadillac and catching the 2nd sunrise in the United States.  Its amazing.  If I can get some pics from my friend I'll post them.


----------



## pancho (Apr 3, 2004)

Have you contacted the Green Mountain Club.  They are the "keepers of the Long Trail"?  They have guides and programs and maybe even organized hikes you both could join.  In the  the areas of Mad River and Sugarbush, the Long Trail passes close to the tops of the chair lifts and offer nice views.www.greenmountainclub.org


----------



## noreaster (Apr 4, 2004)

Best backpacing trip I took with my son at that age is in Addirondacks.  
1st day hike is 7 miles with small vertical climb.  Hike in from Adironadack lodge past marcy damn, past Avalanche lake. Avalanche lake is just awesome place where the mountain rock walls come straight down into this beautiful lake. On the other side of avalanche lake hike I would say another 5 or 10 minutes and there is a nice camping area on the left.  If you go to Lake Colden you went too far.  Be prepared for a bear visit so hang your food between 2 trees away from camp. etc. etc. No food in camp of course.   Whe we were there the DEC guy tolds us about the site and warned us about the 400 lb male that would be comming through.  He indicated the male was staying out of trouble but was getting  into food he could reach. 
2nd day hike again hang food between trees AWAY from camp and take day hike up Algonquin Mtn.  Hint the hike will seem much longer than the couple miles the trail signs indicate.  Start early and take your time.  The top is well above tree line with great views Return to camp have diner and then take a walk around Lake Colden that evening, which is near by.  
I would avoid spring backpacking here for a number of reasons.  Late August in the middle of the week is a great time to hike to avoid crowds. 

BTW Lake Colden is the lake that used at one time on the I LOVE NY advertisements but they digitialy modified the lake to make it look larger.  Marketing people always amaze me.


----------



## Mikec13 (Apr 4, 2004)

thank you...this is exactly the stuff I was looking for


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2004)

Start now locally & a few miles at the most first, rail trails, state parks where you live, etc.  Blue Hills near Boston is nice, Holyoke range near Springfield, Metacomet Trail, Devil's Hopyard & Airline trails in CT.  Get comfortable shoes/boots & break them in now.  The couple of times I've been miserable it's been due to boot problems.

In May, Bear Mt. in CT or Wachucetts would be good practice.  Abraham from Lincoln Gap is a nice peak with 360 views.  (Should be of Adirondacks, Killington, Camel's Hump, Mansfield, etc.  I had clouds on my day.)  I'm heading up to Montpelier area i a few weeks, hoping to do either Camel';s Hump (late April maybe snowy but open or muddy & closed) or  3586 Ft. Mt. Hunger.  Several trails up Hunger, shortest seems pretty steep, I'll write more about that when I come back.


----------



## Mikec13 (Jun 22, 2004)

*We are headed up to Stowe this weekend*

I would like to take my 11 year old to the top of Mt Mansfield...How long does it take?  How difficult?  Any thoughts tips or input is greatly appreciated!!!!


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Jun 22, 2004)

Visit the Appalachian Mountain Club website http://www.outdoors.org and go to books, then to Families & Children and look at "Best Hikes with Children in Vermont, New Hampshire, and Maine" or "Best Hikes with Children in Connecticut, Massachusetts and Rhode Island " or any of the others.  

Based on my experience, start slowly, pick trails that don't require long drives to the trail head, and select trails 1.0 to 2.0 miles one-way to begin with.  Elevation is not important, especially if water is near by.  Something about kids dunking their feet in streams, pools, or ponds that makes them happy...well makes me happy too.  Bring plenty of thier favorite snacks and water based, non-carbonated drinks.  Let your child bring a friend, this makes a BIG DIFFERENCE on whether they want to go willingly or be a pain in the...

With my son we started him off at about 6 and just brought him around ponds, lakes, streams, and small waterfalls.  Periodically we increased the distance, elevation, time, and technical challenge incrementally.  By the time he was 12 we were in and out of any New England summit with no resistance.  We hiked in all kinds of conditions. We went with the Boy Scouts and School Trips.  As a teenager we let him select the trail and which friend to bring, and in high school he tramped out on his own with school friends.  
And for Fathers day this year, 14 years after we started him hiking, he called me from Mount Flattop in Alaska to wish me a nice day.  All we ever hoped to achieve was that he would learn to enjoy it, at his pace.  I believe he has.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## David Metsky (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: We are headed up to Stowe this weekend*



			
				Mikec13 said:
			
		

> I would like to take my 11 year old to the top of Mt Mansfield...How long does it take?  How difficult?  Any thoughts tips or input is greatly appreciated!!!!


There are several different ways to hike to the top of Mansfield, with varying degrees of difficulty.  Keep in mind that the summit ridge is fully exposed, in bad weather it can get nasty and dangerous.

The easiest way is to drive up the toll road to the ridge, then hike along the ridge.  There's not much elevation gain from the parking area, but the ridge walk is very nice.

You can approach from Underhill State Park which is to the west of the mountain via the Sunset Ridge trail.  Or, from the east via the Long Trail from just past the Stowe Resort gondola parking.

Here's Mohamed's Mansfield page with more details.  Check out his other pages on Camel's Hump and the other VT 4000'ers.

 -dave-


----------



## Mikec13 (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks Dave!!!  and thank Mohamed for me!


----------

